# Ground n' Pound vs TreeTime



## HardlyHangin (Sep 1, 2021)

Not specific to bears, but mountain hunting in general

What's the consensus here? Is it worth lugging the stand/saddle/climbing gear/whatever to climb a tree? Or is the benefit marginal enough not to outweigh the weight/hassle cost? What situations would you absolutely want to be in a tree if you could, or vice versa? OR is there one?

I know a number of guys who swear by one, or the other.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 2, 2021)

In the early season, trees make having shooting lanes and bow hunting much more possible.
If I'm deer hunting, I'm typically in a tree. It helps with scent, it helps with me drawing my bow, and occasionally, I'm above their line of sight.
I'm mostly in a tree. It's just comfortable for me. 
A few honey holes that are well over a mile back I'll hunt a tree seat for convenience. But even then I'm known to carry a stand.


----------



## jbogg (Sep 2, 2021)

I do both as well, but I much prefer sitting in a tree. My field of view is greatly improved, and not just during early bow season with lots of foliage.  I have weighed my pack with and without my climbing gear.  It’s only about a 5 pound weight penalty to use my climbing stuff so it’s a no brainer for me.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 2, 2021)

If I'm on really hot sign, I might tote in a stand and hang it.  Most of the time, I'm taking in my hammock seat.  It just allows me to be much more flexible. If I initially pick a spot and realize that I need to move 50 yards up the hill, it's a simple fix. Even with the lightest and quietest treestand, the hammock seat is much quieter and quicker to set up or take down and doesn't add bulk to my pack or grab limbs as I'm slipping through the woods.  

I've killed all but a few of my bears from the ground.  If you're careful and watch where you step, stalking really ain't that hard.


----------



## Timberjack86 (Sep 2, 2021)

No, too much weight for me.


----------



## splatek (Sep 2, 2021)

I have limited experience. In my all two years of hunting, everything I've killed has been from the ground. That biases me to think ground is better (for me), even though I know there are times when I will be climbing a tree. My saddle weighs ±2 pounds, my climbing method weighs ±4 pounds. They both fit under my ghillie suit (which weighs virtually nothing) and my climbing method is actually a seat so could be used up against a tree like a hammock seat if I don't climb a tree. I am trying to be super mobile and versatile this season. Able to hunt from the ground, or climb if necessary.
We shall see how that plays out. 
I also know that 95+ percent of practice with my bow, happens on the ground and so my shot accuracy is better from my knees than from a tree; confidence goes a long way in my opinion.


----------



## Professor (Sep 2, 2021)

HardlyHangin said:


> Not specific to bears, but mountain hunting in general
> 
> What's the consensus here? Is it worth lugging the stand/saddle/climbing gear/whatever to climb a tree? Or is the benefit marginal enough not to outweigh the weight/hassle cost? What situations would you absolutely want to be in a tree if you could, or vice versa? OR is there one?
> 
> I know a number of guys who swear by one, or the other.


I hunt off the ground for several reasons. Primary however, because even the lightest stand





splatek said:


> I have limited experience. In my all two years of hunting, everything I've killed has been from the ground. That biases me to think ground is better (for me), even though I know there are times when I will be climbing a tree. My saddle weighs ±2 pounds, my climbing method weighs ±4 pounds. They both fit under my ghillie suit (which weighs virtually nothing) and my climbing method is actually a seat so could be used up against a tree like a hammock seat if I don't climb a tree. I am trying to be super mobile and versatile this season. Able to hunt from the ground, or climb if necessary.
> We shall see how that plays out.
> I also know that 95+ percent of practice with my bow, happens on the ground and so my shot accuracy is better from my knees than from a tree; confidence goes a long way in my opinion.


Being in a well-placed stand has a lot of advantages and I would choose that set up most of the time if I could. It is just not practical though when hunting deep in the mountains, especially when moving around a lot. Heavy, noisy and they catch on every limb it seems. The times I have tried to sneak a stand in I make a lot of noise. I picture a bunch of deer looking at each other like the French knights on the castle wall hearing the construction of the Trojan Rabbit in Monty Python and the Holy Grail. Your setup may be ideal and when I get my back straightened out (literally) I will check it out.


----------



## Thunder Head (Sep 2, 2021)

Bow hunting bears
I lucked up on a spot that is not to far from the road. I tote my climber up there because im more comfortable bow hunting out of it. The only other good bear spot i know of is to far for that. So ill be stalking it.

Bow hunting deer,
If i found some really hot deer sign. Im gonna tote a lock on up there probably.

When rifle opens ill be in my hammock seat period. Ill use the terrain to set up to my advantage.


----------



## splatek (Sep 2, 2021)

Professor said:


> I hunt off the ground for several reasons. Primary however, because even the lightest stand
> Being in a well-placed stand has a lot of advantages and I would choose that set up most of the time if I could. It is just not practical though when hunting deep in the mountains, especially when moving around a lot. Heavy, noisy and they catch on every limb it seems. The times I have tried to sneak a stand in I make a lot of noise. I picture a bunch of deer looking at each other like the French knights on the castle wall hearing the construction of the Trojan Rabbit in Monty Python and the Holy Grail. Your setup may be ideal and when I get my back straightened out (literally) I will check it out.



Don't be taking any ideas from me, I am not the one consistently killing those cohutta trophy deer like you... I am just trying to have fun in the woods.


----------



## Professor (Sep 2, 2021)

splatek said:


> Don't be taking any ideas from me, I am not the one consistently killing those cohutta trophy deer like you... I am just trying to have fun in the woods.


You are going to kill a big one this year.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Sep 2, 2021)

I'm on the ground whether in my hammock seat or millennium tree seat. I hunt archery with a crossbow so I have the advantage of not having to draw. Easy to pack either in at 1.9# and 4#. Easy to move if the wind changes, and I've yet to find a good spot that I couldn't setup within 50 yards of. I choose my camo based on the area and time of year I plan to be there and let it do it's job. If anything, I end up too close to the animals. The only time I've hunted from a stand was on private land where I knew I could leave my stand so I didn't have to drag it in and out. No way I'm gonna take it up those ridges and through the areas I like to go.


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 2, 2021)

jbogg said:


> I do both as well, but I much prefer sitting in a tree. My field of view is greatly improved, and not just during early bow season with lots of foliage.  I have weighed my pack with and without my climbing gear.  It’s only about a 5 pound weight penalty to use my climbing stuff so it’s a no brainer for me.


I have been trying to weight the advantage of picking up a tree saddle but realized the weight with the equipment needed is almost as much as my climber which weighs 14 lbs so I will stick with the aluminum climber. I do like the idea of the intense up close stalk on the ground with a bow If I come across one while hiking. Hasn't happened yet both shots I've gotten off on one, I have been in a tree! Happy hunting!


----------



## splatek (Sep 2, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> I have been trying to weight the advantage of picking up a tree saddle but realized the weight with the equipment needed is almost as much as my climber which weighs 14 lbs so I will stick with the aluminum climber. I do like the idea of the intense up close stalk on the ground with a bow If I come across one while hiking. Hasn't happened yet both shots I've gotten off on one, I have been in a tree! Happy hunting!



You can get into the saddle hunting game for less than 14 pounds. 
@jbogg 's system is a little heavier, maybe 12 pounds, mine is maybe 2-2.5 pounds for saddle and I have a heavier one, climbing method is 4.5 pounds. I am not sure if that's enough weight reduction to justify the costs. The saddle I made and stitched up weighs less than a pound... You are a killer so whatever you are doing seems to be working just fine!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 2, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> I have been trying to weight the advantage of picking up a tree saddle but realized the weight with the equipment needed is almost as much as my climber which weighs 14 lbs so I will stick with the aluminum climber. I do like the idea of the intense up close stalk on the ground with a bow If I come across one while hiking. Hasn't happened yet both shots I've gotten off on one, I have been in a tree! Happy hunting!


What climber you got? 14lbs is pretty dang light.


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 2, 2021)

splatek said:


> You can get into the saddle hunting game for less than 14 pounds.
> @jbogg 's system is a little heavier, maybe 12 pounds, mine is maybe 2-2.5 pounds for saddle and I have a heavier one, climbing method is 4.5 pounds. I am not sure if that's enough weight reduction to justify the costs. The saddle I made and stitched up weighs less than a pound... You are a killer so whatever you are doing seems to be working just fine!


Thank you sir, I'm definitely hooked on mountain hunting now and itching to get in a tree.


----------



## huntfishwork (Sep 2, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> What climber you got? 14lbs is pretty dang light.


My summit open shot is around 14 pounds. Throw in my safety harness and that probably adds 2-3 more pounds so more like 16-17 pounds. Hard to beat a good saddle setup or hammock chair for keeping it lightweight. Not a bear hunter but really enjoy reading in this forum?.


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 2, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> What climber you got? 14lbs is pretty dang light.


Summit bushmaster. It's an older open face aluminum bowhunting style climber. Its pretty sweet, been my go to stand forever now and I can definitely tell the difference between carrying that one versus my summit Goliath which is also aluminum but has larger frame, enclosed top frame and surround seat so it weighs a good bit more.


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 2, 2021)

huntfishwork said:


> My summit open shot is around 14 pounds. Throw in my safety harness and that probably adds 2-3 more pounds so more like 16-17 pounds. Hard to beat a good saddle setup or hammock chair for keeping it lightweight. Not a bear hunter but really enjoy reading in this forum?.


Yep summit makes a good one. My harness is less than a couple pounds but for the comfort you carry in with you makes a days hunt. I know I can sit in my Summitt most of the day as long as I've got a snack and something to drink.


----------



## HardlyHangin (Sep 7, 2021)

Thanks for all the feedback - My goal is to get a frame pack to pack out critters with and give up dragging forever. In my research, a lot of them seem pretty tall/cumbersome for use in a tree.

IF there was an overwhelming response advocating ground hunting, I would be less critical of the mobility of the pack and be okay with something taller. 

I have spent more time debating on packs than I did buying my car. I guess I'm trying to do too many things at once.


----------



## splatek (Sep 7, 2021)

HardlyHangin said:


> Thanks for all the feedback - My goal is to get a frame pack to pack out critters with and give up dragging forever. In my research, a lot of them seem pretty tall/cumbersome for use in a tree.
> 
> IF there was an overwhelming response advocating ground hunting, I would be less critical of the mobility of the pack and be okay with something taller.
> 
> I have spent more time debating on packs than I did buying my car. I guess I'm trying to do too many things at once.



Been thinking about this, as well. I plan to hunt from the ground or just a few feet off the ground for line of sight, but in the event I want to go higher, it's going to be a game time decision: Haul the pack up with me and hang it. My pack, the alps will hang pretty flat against the tree; or stow it somewhere near by or at the base of the tree. 

I am curious why someone has not developed a pack that breaks down easily for tree stand hunters yet. I can imagine a pack that's the size of a large day pack, but when needed can be put together like a.... a lego set ... into a full frame pack... Using tough carbon fiber or aluminum it should be low weight and doable... but I am no engineer.


----------



## HardlyHangin (Sep 7, 2021)

splatek said:


> Been thinking about this, as well. I plan to hunt from the ground or just a few feet off the ground for line of sight, but in the event I want to go higher, it's going to be a game time decision: Haul the pack up with me and hang it. My pack, the alps will hang pretty flat against the tree; or stow it somewhere near by or at the base of the tree.
> 
> I am curious why someone has not developed a pack that breaks down easily for tree stand hunters yet. I can imagine a pack that's the size of a large day pack, but when needed can be put together like a.... a lego set ... into a full frame pack... Using tough carbon fiber or aluminum it should be low weight and doable... but I am no engineer.



The closest thing i have found to that,  is called a Mystery Ranch Pop-up series, either 28 or 38L bag with option for smaller bag.  It's the best "daypack with meat hauling capability" pack i can find,  and is on sale often.

What it lacks is is a big bag option for back country/ western trips, and modularity, which is something i really want.  The popup frame is only compatible with the popup series bags, or one other value the mule which is small.  If the metcalf was offered on a popup frame i would have gotten it already.


----------



## HardlyHangin (Sep 7, 2021)

splatek said:


> Been thinking about this, as well. I plan to hunt from the ground or just a few feet off the ground for line of sight, but in the event I want to go higher, it's going to be a game time decision: Haul the pack up with me and hang it. My pack, the alps will hang pretty flat against the tree; or stow it somewhere near by or at the base of the tree.
> 
> I am curious why someone has not developed a pack that breaks down easily for tree stand hunters yet. I can imagine a pack that's the size of a large day pack, but when needed can be put together like a.... a lego set ... into a full frame pack... Using tough carbon fiber or aluminum it should be low weight and doable... but I am no engineer.


But that is a good idea......hm


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 7, 2021)

splatek said:


> Been thinking about this, as well. I plan to hunt from the ground or just a few feet off the ground for line of sight, but in the event I want to go higher, it's going to be a game time decision: Haul the pack up with me and hang it. My pack, the alps will hang pretty flat against the tree; or stow it somewhere near by or at the base of the tree.
> 
> I am curious why someone has not developed a pack that breaks down easily for tree stand hunters yet. I can imagine a pack that's the size of a large day pack, but when needed can be put together like a.... a lego set ... into a full frame pack... Using tough carbon fiber or aluminum it should be low weight and doable... but I am no engineer.


Hip strap and collar strap around trunk, done.


----------



## sportsman94 (Sep 7, 2021)

HardlyHangin said:


> The closest thing i have found to that,  is called a Mystery Ranch Pop-up series, either 28 or 38L bag with option for smaller bag.  It's the best "daypack with meat hauling capability" pack i can find,  and is on sale often.
> 
> What it lacks is is a big bag option for back country/ western trips, and modularity, which is something i really want.  The popup frame is only compatible with the popup series bags, or one other value the mule which is small.  If the metcalf was offered on a popup frame i would have gotten it already.




I use the pop up 38 on my hunts. I bought a 28 and 38 at the same time, but I sold the 28 although I think it would be better for tree stand hunting. When I hunt from my saddle I wrap the waist strap/belt around the tree and put my knees against it if I ever want to "sit." It sticks out some, but to the best of my knowledge its never caused me to be picked off.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 7, 2021)

splatek said:


> Been thinking about this, as well. I plan to hunt from the ground or just a few feet off the ground for line of sight, but in the event I want to go higher, it's going to be a game time decision: Haul the pack up with me and hang it. My pack, the alps will hang pretty flat against the tree; or stow it somewhere near by or at the base of the tree.
> 
> I am curious why someone has not developed a pack that breaks down easily for tree stand hunters yet. I can imagine a pack that's the size of a large day pack, but when needed can be put together like a.... a lego set ... into a full frame pack... Using tough carbon fiber or aluminum it should be low weight and doable... but I am no engineer.


I'm not sure the picture you have in your head, but it sounds like this. Look at the pics of it with the shelf open. I plan to use mine to pack out game way back in the hills (don't go there much)
https://kifaru.net/store/packs/day-packs/kifaru-stryker-xl-hauler-daypack/


----------



## splatek (Sep 7, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> I'm not sure the picture you have in your head, but it sounds like this. Look at the pics of it with the shelf open. I plan to use mine to pack out game way back in the hills (don't go there much)
> https://kifaru.net/store/packs/day-packs/kifaru-stryker-xl-hauler-daypack/



Jeez, as much as I listen to Snyder on various podcasts, I completely forgot about that bag. I like it, but it's going to have to be one of those things "my woman" buys me as a gift, because that is one expensive bag. The bag I am using, Alps, was given to me - that is if I done use the one I built from scrap military parts

Thanks!


----------



## HardlyHangin (Sep 7, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> I'm not sure the picture you have in your head, but it sounds like this. Look at the pics of it with the shelf open. I plan to use mine to pack out game way back in the hills (don't go there much)
> https://kifaru.net/store/packs/day-packs/kifaru-stryker-xl-hauler-daypack/



Kifaru is high on my list of candidates, just so dad blame expensive.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 7, 2021)

I let a friend of mine try on my kifaru yesterday. He said "man I can't even tell I'm wearing it..."
I neglected to tell him how much it cost. lol


----------



## HardlyHangin (Sep 7, 2021)

Horn hunter seems to be the best budget option, but I usually cheap out on stuff and end up disappointed and upgrading later so I might pony up for a nice one


----------



## GT Whitetail (Sep 7, 2021)

I use a KUIU pack system. You can change out different bag sizes and keep the same pack-frame. I've hauled some elk and deers out with them and been out west for a few 10 day hunts. Still consider it the 'economical' solution to kifaru. I'll eventually upgrade to Kifaru but Kuiu has worked well so far. Buy once cry once.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 7, 2021)

GT Whitetail said:


> I use a KUIU pack system. You can change out different bag sizes and keep the same pack-frame. I've hauled some elk and deers out with them and been out west for a few 10 day hunts. Still consider it the 'economical' solution to kifaru. I'll eventually upgrade to Kifaru but Kuiu has worked well so far. Buy once cry once.


Don't get upset, but it seems your entire post betrays the last sentence. lol


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 7, 2021)

HardlyHangin said:


> Thanks for all the feedback - My goal is to get a frame pack to pack out critters with and give up dragging forever. In my research, a lot of them seem pretty tall/cumbersome for use in a tree.
> 
> IF there was an overwhelming response advocating ground hunting, I would be less critical of the mobility of the pack and be okay with something taller.
> 
> I have spent more time debating on packs than I did buying my car. I guess I'm trying to do too many things at once.


Idk how much time you've spent actually hunting the mountains, but:
If you're not sure how you'd like to hunt it, I'd say you have a lot of days in the woods yet before you find out what works for you. 

Many stone cold killers never throw on a pack and never climb a tree. Many of them never get more than a 1/2 mile from the truck, and the vast majority far closer than that. Some sit at the base of trees, some slip along quietly, some climb way up in a tree. Some always drag critters, some never do. 
All that to say, if you don't get some woods time in, its all a guessing game. Most things-like expensive pack purchases-can wait until your brain gets the rest of it figured out. 
Heck you might come up, hate the whole process, and decide to skip ga and go straight to the rockies-at which point you'll be looking at a different set up. 
But, I'm very guilty of loving to think and prep for hunting while I cannot hunt, so I understand that as well.


----------



## HardlyHangin (Sep 7, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> Idk how much time you've spent actually hunting the mountains, but:
> If you're not sure how you'd like to hunt it, I'd say you have a lot of days in the woods yet before you find out what works for you.
> 
> Many stone cold killers never throw on a pack and never climb a tree. Many of them never get more than a 1/2 mile from the truck, and the vast majority far closer than that. Some sit at the base of trees, some slip along quietly, some climb way up in a tree. Some always drag critters, some never do.
> ...



I have drug enough deer to decide i want to pack out, and my current "budget trial" pack is a used REI youth model internal frame, so this is my upgrade from that. 

To give a full picture,  i hunt either from a jx3, a saddle,  or on the ground.  I want a modular system to accommodate all of these possibilities, with option to upgrade to a bigger bag if i get to go out west or do multiday backpacking trips.


----------



## Professor (Sep 7, 2021)

HardlyHangin said:


> Thanks for all the feedback - My goal is to get a frame pack to pack out critters with and give up dragging forever. In my research, a lot of them seem pretty tall/cumbersome for use in a tree.
> 
> IF there was an overwhelming response advocating ground hunting, I would be less critical of the mobility of the pack and be okay with something taller.
> 
> I have spent more time debating on packs than I did buying my car. I guess I'm trying to do too many things at once.


I have several packs. If I am a mile or so from the truck I likely won't carry a pack. I would rather walk back to the truck and get my external frame pack if needed. Of course, I don't go into the woods without some of the essentials: flashlight, radio, food, water, insect repellant, small first aid kit, extra batteries, etc. I carry those in a USGI waist pack. Now, if I am going in deep on a day hunt I will take my MR Mule. The Mule holds 1400 ci plus I modified the pack so I can attach an old Mystery Ranch Alpine Lid to it. That adds another 700 ci. For 1 to 3 nights I can use my Mystery Ranch Selway, which holds 3,800 ci plus another 900 in the lid. Both are rigged to carry a water bladder. If it is raining, snowing, or very cold, I need a pack to carry the extra gear. I do use a stand some, but it has to be the right spot where the tree advantage will really matter, and the chance of seeing the right animal makes the drain on my strength and energy worth the trade. When I have to carry a pack and a stand, then I leave the pack on the ground next to the tree and somewhat covered by brush. I just take the USGI waist pack up the tree with me and strap it to the stand so that it is essentially between my knees and I can access anything without looking or making any large movements.


----------



## jbogg (Sep 7, 2021)

HardlyHangin said:


> Horn hunter seems to be the best budget option, but I usually cheap out on stuff and end up disappointed and upgrading later so I might pony up for a nice one



I know I sound like a broken record, but for the money the Horn Hunter Full Curl Combo at less than $300 is tough to beat. It does come in 2 to 3 pounds heavier than some of the high end packs when using all three pieces, but if you were looking for modular this is it. With the exception of backpacking or overnighting I never use the big bag.
The entire system is three pieces.  A small day pack, the large bag for a multi night hunt, and the frame with meat shelf.  Honestly, the frame alone will carry as much as a large day pack. There are huge hip belt pockets combined with huge winged pockets that would also strap down a load carried on the shelf.  There’s an easy to access adjustable torso strap so it’s very easy to dial this thing in to get it really comfortable.


----------



## HardlyHangin (Nov 14, 2021)

This poll had some great responses when i posted the first time, leading up to the season. Most answered under the context of early season bow hunting, since that was impending. 

I would like to re-ask this question under the scope of rifle hunting when the leaves are off. This is more of a mountain hunting question than a bear hunting question, since prime time for bears has past. 

Roughly half of my deer have been taken from the ground, but if theres still an overwhelming favoritism towards being elevated i may reconsider.


----------



## splatek (Nov 14, 2021)

HardlyHangin said:


> This poll had some great responses when i posted the first time, leading up to the season. Most answered under the context of early season bow hunting, since that was impending.
> 
> I would like to re-ask this question under the scope of rifle hunting when the leaves are off. This is more of a mountain hunting question than a bear hunting question, since prime time for bears has past.
> 
> Roughly half of my deer have been taken from the ground, but if theres still an overwhelming favoritism towards being elevated i may reconsider.



I killed a deer today. Two bears this season. In all my three years hunting I’ve killed eight animals, all from the ground. I hit one from a tree one time but couldn’t recover. Next day I found the carcass demolished by bears and yotes


----------



## chrislibby88 (Nov 15, 2021)

splatek said:


> Been thinking about this, as well. I plan to hunt from the ground or just a few feet off the ground for line of sight, but in the event I want to go higher, it's going to be a game time decision: Haul the pack up with me and hang it. My pack, the alps will hang pretty flat against the tree; or stow it somewhere near by or at the base of the tree.
> 
> I am curious why someone has not developed a pack that breaks down easily for tree stand hunters yet. I can imagine a pack that's the size of a large day pack, but when needed can be put together like a.... a lego set ... into a full frame pack... Using tough carbon fiber or aluminum it should be low weight and doable... but I am no engineer.


I carry my MR Pintler up the tree with me when I climb. I put a rope around the tree above my head, and run my lineman’s rope from my waist harness to that one with a carabiner, then hang my pack on the backside off a carabiner. My pack and safety line are both attached to the rope around the tree, a tie down strap works well too. I can still pull my pack around to get to all my stuff, water, extra layers, etc. and I like having all my scent in one location, rather than one source of scent 20 ft up, and another at ground level.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Nov 15, 2021)

HardlyHangin said:


> Thanks for all the feedback - My goal is to get a frame pack to pack out critters with and give up dragging forever. In my research, a lot of them seem pretty tall/cumbersome for use in a tree.
> 
> IF there was an overwhelming response advocating ground hunting, I would be less critical of the mobility of the pack and be okay with something taller.
> 
> I have spent more time debating on packs than I did buying my car. I guess I'm trying to do too many things at once.


Get a Mystery Ranch Pintler. It goes on the guidelite frame, and the bag compresses down super small when empty, but blows out pretty big if you have a lot of stuff in it. I carry my lone wolf climber between the frame and the bag. A pack frame is hands down the best way to carry a climber into the woods.  I could carry the climber and meat out all at once if I’m feeling crazy, but realistically I would make two trips.


----------



## HardlyHangin (Nov 16, 2021)

I was almost sold on the pintler, but decided id better get one with curved vertical stays for my back.  Ended up with a used kifaru duplex with a Frankenstein bag someone created late in a dark laboratory one night


----------



## chrislibby88 (Nov 22, 2021)

Here’s my Pinter pack strapped on the backside of the tree, nicely out of the way, and it helps block my movement from behind if I need to stand and turn around to shoot.


----------

